# When to stop folic acid?



## Hope297 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi,

I'm 15 weeks pg and still taking high dose 800mg of folic acid because noone has said stop. I've just read in a magazine that you should stop folic acid at 12 weeks - is this true?

Thanks

Hope


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, you can finish now, it doesn't do any harm to be on them now though,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Hope297 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks


----------

